# Chukar and Pheasant Jerky (Que-View)



## smokin - k (Jun 19, 2011)

So this is a Que View of my first attempt at any kind of jerky other then ground beef. Also a first for me adding smoke to the process. Looking at Alelover's post about his jerky got me wanting to try a full smoke no dehydrator process but after getting some great advice by some solid members I decided to stick with the dehydrator and my jerky gun. This was a process but thats what I love.. The process! I hope you enjoy the pics! More photo's of the finished proccess to follow. 30 minutes to go in the dehydrator! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K

P.S. Treo Ranch is a stocked hunt with farm raised birds. The dogs on this hunt have to spook the birds as they wont fly with out a little prodding. Grain fed dumb birds.. Should make great jerky..  
This is a close up of the packaging with the pheasant and chukar meat.. Duh







The entire kill....






Next time I wouldnt waste my time de-boning these little chukar legs.. Soooo many tendens to strip out.. I found 3 pieces of shotgun bird shot in the meat. I cut out anything that looked like it had been shot.






I added some bacon to the mix as this meat is soooo lean and didnt want it too dry.. Plus everything with bacon is always better!






Pheasant Breast and Thighs..






Say Chukar!!!!






This is the Pheasant Jerky being seasoned... I used 3 Nesco "Ground Pepper" season packets and ony 2 cure packets for around 3 1/2 pounds of pheasant meat. I also added a tsp of onion powder and garlic powder as well as a tsp or so of my own chipotle pepper spice... I typically cut the amount of cure as I don't think you need that much salt.. I like to taste the meat flavor. I did drink a couple Vodka Squirt and Lime drinks during this process..






Mix well....






Using my Nesco Jerky Gun ( I call it a Meat Pistol) I pumped out 8 trays worth of jerky!






Transfered the dehydrator screens to my smoker trays..Here comes the smoke (low heat 110 degrees 2 hours)






Can't wait! 






Final pics to follow once done dehydrating...! 2 hours of smoke with apple wood pellets (cold smoke) with the pilot lite only and my Amaze N Pellet Smoker and roughly 3 hours at 155 degrees in my dehydrator.. Thanks for the tips Bearcarver, alelover and adiochiro3! This forum is awesome!


----------



## smokin - k (Jun 19, 2011)

All done and well worth it...! Can't wait to get my hands and my gun on some more game birds.. I would do it this way again for sure.. Vacume Sealing in the morning.

                          Happy Smoking, Smokin - K

P.S. If you ever over dry your jerky just add some sliced apples to your bag or packaging overnight and bamie! All better... I fell asleep one night doing jerky and it went all night. My dad shared that tip! Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2011)

i love it

WTG


----------

